# Swamp Monster / Pirate Spook



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's the Swamp Monster I made for outside the voodoo shack. And the Pirate in his treasure chest for the cemetery leading up to it. Dave Lowe from Dave Lowe Design was a huge inspiration for the pirate.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those look fantastic! The swamp monster is truly creepy and the pirate is just perfect! Love those eyes! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The swamp monster looks like the Hulk's little brother, only weedy

That pirate is a total hoot. What a great face he has!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

If you are what you eat, then he ate his "Weedys"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ow, ow , OW!!!

Funny guy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The pirate is a riot. Both these guys look great. I think the poses real make them work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey those look great Dr. M!!! I love the "BUG" eyed skelly in the chest! (check out his blog site guys, he is really quite talented and funny!) All in all, a very nice addition to Hauntforum!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Now I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Talent, I'd say you sure have some. Totally like your "guys"!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The skelly is great, green bones and all.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

you all are too kind ...:redfacien:

I have a lot of fun doing these. Thanks

Oh, P5 ...
I'm sipping on some homemade CC Vodka! yummy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Oh, P5 ...
> I'm sipping on some homemade CC Vodka! yummy!


:jol:Okay...you and Robb....you guys are just MEAN!!!
Ha ha...I am going to try Robb's recipe myself.....but I am using Grey Goose, the Pumpkin's vodka of choice!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't mean to rub it in ... oh what the heck, LOOK!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Great work! Really love that swamp monster.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks. It'll look better when it's in place, and lit properly. (I also bought some "Swamp Smell" spray. I like to tease all the senses if I can)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love those!!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

The swamp monster and pirate really look great!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks everybody! And Allen, it means a lot coming from you. I've been a follower of stiltbeast for a while now. Can't wait 'til Wednesdays!

(Still waiting for House of Boo, too!)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome props ya made - and with the swamp spray - it will difinitely be a hit with the TOTers. Again, great job!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look fantastic - well done!


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Love the eyes on the pirate. Did you add those yourself? It's kind of roger rabbity (is that a word?)


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great props - they will be a great addition to your haunt


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Tai95 said:


> Love the eyes on the pirate. Did you add those yourself? It's kind of roger rabbity (is that a word?)


Thanks. Yes, I added/painted them myself. I like the whimsical look of them, but can't take full credit. A wonderful artist/yard haunter named Dave Lowe (Dave Lowe Designs) has a great style. And though I've been a designer/illustrator all my life, he has become a huge influence for me.


----------

